# Cork Rod Handles



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I posted this quesion in tackle talk, but decided to addi it here also.

Anybody know who sells CORK ROD HANDLES in the Akron Area? I want to make my own ice rods. Gander Mtn, Kames, Dicks, Mogadore Bait & Tackle?


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey John, Here is a link to Jan's Netcraft out of the Toledo area. It takes about two days to get stuff to your door.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/shaped-cork-grips/


The Rodmakers shop may them also. They are in Stongsville just off the turn pike. I bet they would have some.

Good luck
John


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Tigger.. will check out the website. Strongsville is a little out of the way otherwised I'd be visiting that store.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

how hard is it to make your own rods?? id be interested in making my own ice rods!!


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Making ice fishing rods would be really simple. I have made around 8 baitcasting rods and 4 or 5 spinning rods. For an ice fishing rod, ream out your cork rings, glue them on and sand them down to your preference. Add a reel seat or tape on a reel, add some line guides and epoxy the threads. Piece of cake!! The hardest part for me was getting the wraps tight. Takes some practice, but if I can do it, anyone can. Any questions, feel free to ask!

As for cork, you get what you pay for. I've bought cork from Jann's, but it was crap. Lots of imperfections. Try mud hole, they have a lot better selection.


----------

